# Ashley Tisdale is so hot.



## Legendary-flames (Aug 19, 2010)

[x]

Check out that trailer about the new show hellcats.  She's the brunette, for those that don't know who Ahsley Tisdale is.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 19, 2010)

what is wrong with some people


----------



## Munak (Aug 19, 2010)

This is wrong.

Demi Lovato is better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2010)

something's off about her


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 19, 2010)

Too many goddamn shows about rich and shallow california teens with petty problems.


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah after the nose job that is.


----------



## Sine (Aug 19, 2010)

> Too many goddamn shows about rich and shallow california teens with petty problems.




row     row


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Too many goddamn shows about rich and shallow california teens with petty problems.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmrgXdjFaoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 20, 2010)

The World said:


> Yeah after the nose job that is.



She finally got a nosejob? Holy shit I must see.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 20, 2010)

seems like shit.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 20, 2010)

what did I just watch?
looks like utter shit.


----------



## Judas (Aug 20, 2010)

I almost yawned 3 seconds into the vid.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 20, 2010)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> I almost yawned 3 seconds into the vid.



Almost? I had already ripped my eyes out and stabbed my ears at 3 seconds in.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 20, 2010)

The replies here tell me to not watch, and I thank them all for it.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 3, 2010)

shes not hot at all, no boobs and no ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd still do her, but I'd hate myself in the morning.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2010)

Should've stayed blonde.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 3, 2010)

Massive fail in this thread.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 4, 2010)

It was uninteresting until I saw her ass shaking. Then it was uninteresting.


I now see why people don't consider cheerleading a sport


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 4, 2010)

Flat bitch is flat.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok. **


----------

